# دورة Primavera P6 R8.2 Advanced للمهندس / أحمد الشافعي



## mohamedhasoun (7 ديسمبر 2012)

هذه دورة في Primavra P6 R8.2 Advanced للمهندس / أحمد الشافعي 
المحاضرات مرفوعه علي اليوتيوب و الميديافير
( المحاضره الأولي )






 Mediafire Link L1



وسيتم رفع باقي المحاضرات في المشاركات اللاحقه​


----------



## mohamedhasoun (7 ديسمبر 2012)

( المحاضره الثانية)





Mediafire Link L2​


----------



## mohamedhasoun (7 ديسمبر 2012)

( المحاضره الثالثة)






Mediafire Link L3​


----------



## mohamedhasoun (7 ديسمبر 2012)

( المحاضره الرابعة)







Mediafire Link L4

​


----------



## nofal (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## جرموزي (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مششششششششششششكورين جزاكم الله الف خير ولكن لو تكرمتوا اريد تعليم فديو لبرنامج ميكروسوفت بروجكت


----------



## aelmostafa (9 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير وفى انتظار استكمال باقى المحاضرات


----------



## jojolove (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر على المجهود الطيب وارجو متابعة العمل 
مع خالص التحيات


----------



## monosamy (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور مهندس احمد بارك الله فيك على المجهود


----------



## mohamedhasoun (14 ديسمبر 2012)

( المحاضره الخامسة)





Mediafire Link L5​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (14 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر للزميل الكريم على مساهمته الرائعة والمفيدة للزملاء


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من شارك وساهم فى هذا العمل ونسأل الله ان ينفع المهندس الشافعى بعلمه ويزيده علما وان يبارك له ويرفع درجاته


----------



## SAMOU2012 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا مهندس أحمد


----------



## nofal (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedhasoun (22 ديسمبر 2012)

( المحاضره السادسة والأخيرة )



<span class="msgarab">




 Mediafire Link L6


​


----------



## محمود طنينه (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور كككككككككككككككككككككككتييييييييييير رائع


----------



## وليد مصطفى محمد (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مجهود رائع و متميز ............................الف شكر و الى المزيد من الاعمال المتميزه


----------



## k.fateh (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزىلا اخى


----------



## bassam alsayeg (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد المبذول جعله ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## bassam alsayeg (28 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله جهودك الرائعة


----------



## bassam alsayeg (28 ديسمبر 2012)

thaaaaaaanks 

وارجو اجابتي عن اسئلتي مع التقدير 

1. متى نستخدم level of effort و مافائدتها ولماذا ؟ 
2. متى نعمل ِActivity spliting ? ولماذا ؟ 
3. ماهو الــــــ cash flow وكم نوع هو و هل يوجد عمود للارباح منه يمكن اظهاره في صفحة الفعاليات ؟ 
4. متى نعمل ولماذا linking project ? 
5. ماهو و كيف نعمله الــــ resources lag ؟ و كيف نستخرجه على البرنامج وباي الحالات ؟ 
6. في بداية عمل wbs نضع مبالغ لهذا لفقرة في الصفحة الخاصة به و هامش ربح ممكن سالب بالاحمر او موجب هل ينبغي ان يتوافق هذا المبالغ مع resources لنفس wbs بعد ادخال الموارد لهذا النشاط تحت نفس wbs ؟ ام هناك قصد اخر ؟
7. كيف نقارن القيم لمخططة و الفعلية لـــwbs واحد ؟
8. لم يظهر لدي جدول مقارنة الفترتين في موضوع edit perforance و store period performance ؟ كيف اظهره علما اني اضفت فترة لــ financial period 

مع شكري وتقديري و اسف على الاطالة ........


----------



## bassam alsayeg (29 ديسمبر 2012)

عندي كم سؤال في البريمافيرا انا من العراق ارجو المساعدة لطفا

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم مهندس بسام الصائغ من العراق اود الاستفسار من السادة الاعزاء عن مايلي :- 
1. مافائدة الــــــ level of effort و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
2. ماذا نعني Activity splitting و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
3. ماهو Cash flow و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
4 . ماهو linking projects و كيف نعمله ؟ هل نعمله عند ربطنا بأ enterprise ?
5. ومتى نعمل resource lag و ما الفائدة من هذه الغاية ؟
6. عند عمل مقارنة لفترتين زمنيتين لفقرة ( نشاط ) لمورد واحد كما موضح في شرح مهندس الاصيل باستخدام store period performancr لاتظهر لدي الـــ edite performance لاظهار جدول يبين المقارنة بين الفترتين ؟ 
7. مالفرق بين defualt unit/time and max unit / time وهل تاثر احدهما على الاخر ؟
8. مالفرق بين مصطلحي cost and budget واين استخدامهما الصحيح في البرنامج ؟ 
9.هل المقصود بــ update progress هو اعطاء نسب الانجاز للوقت و الايدي العاملة و تفعيل الموارد للفقرات ( النشاطات ) ام يقصد غير ذلك ؟ 
10. من اين يمكنني اظهار تقرير الـــ cash flow و هل يوجد عمود في الــresources pageيمكن اظهار ذلك وكم نوع للــ cash flow ? 
11. عند عمل baseline و ظهر لنا تاخر بعض الفقرات كالحفر و الصب مالحل الذي نعمله لمعالجة هذه الازمة هل في leveling resources ام في extension time مع اضافة مبالغ اضافية لذلك ومالمقصود في extension time في البرنامج و من اين يمكنني اظهاره ؟ 

مع التقدير و الاحترام ارجو اجابتي و افائدتي بمعلوماتكم و من ثم افادة الجميع و جعلها في ميزان حسناتكم . 
ارجو اجابتي ولفائدة الجميع مع تقديري و احترامي



واسف للاطالة لكني بامس الحاجة طالب للمعرفة


----------



## محمودعسل (2 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مجهود رائــــــــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (23 يناير 2013)

*رد: دورة Primavera P6 R8.2 Advanced للمهندس / أحمد الشافعي علي أكاديمية الدارين*

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (24 يناير 2013)

*رد: دورة Primavera P6 R8.2 Advanced للمهندس / أحمد الشافعي علي أكاديمية الدارين*

لا نملك إلا الشكر والدعاء بأن يعطيك الله ما تتمناه
جهدك رائع


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (2 فبراير 2013)

*رد: دورة Primavera P6 R8.2 Advanced للمهندس / أحمد الشافعي علي أكاديمية الدارين*

*هل هناك باقى للحلقات*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ياسر شعبان (2 فبراير 2013)

*رد: دورة Primavera P6 R8.2 Advanced للمهندس / أحمد الشافعي علي أكاديمية الدارين*

جزاكم الله كل خير اخوك ياسر


----------



## الساهر الحائر (2 فبراير 2013)

*رد: دورة Primavera P6 R8.2 Advanced للمهندس / أحمد الشافعي علي أكاديمية الدارين*

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud adel taher (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: دورة Primavera P6 R8.2 Advanced للمهندس / أحمد الشافعي علي أكاديمية الدارين*

 لو سمحتم انا مش عارف افعل اللغه العربيه في برنامج البريمافيرا 6.82 يااااااااااااااااريت حد يقولي اظبطها ازاااااااااااااااااااي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng_shady (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: دورة Primavera P6 R8.2 Advanced للمهندس / أحمد الشافعي علي أكاديمية الدارين*

?? ??? ???? ????? ??????? ???????

???? ???? ??? control panel ? ???? ????? Language and Region ? ???? ????? Change keyboard or other input methods ???? ??? Administrative ? ????? change system locale ? ????? ???? ????? ??????? ? ??? ???? ?????? ????? ?????? ? ?? ??? ???? ????? ?? ???????????


----------



## sameh_majeed (12 مارس 2013)

*رد: دورة Primavera P6 R8.2 Advanced للمهندس / أحمد الشافعي علي أكاديمية الدارين*

السلام عليكم ... احسنتم الشرح و احسنتم الاضهار و التقديم .. بارك الله فيكم.. هل من الممكن ان يتم عمل نفس الشروحات على شكل كتاب ؟؟؟ و ذلك لسرعه التحميل و ممكن طبعه و استخدامه و قرائته في كل وقت و مكان . كما ان الكتاب ممكن الاضافه عليه و عمل الملاحظات . ارجو من المهندس احمد الشافعي ان يعمل لنا كتابا يبدأ بالمستوى الاول و الثاني و الثالث حتى مستوى الاحتراف . و جزاك الله خير الجزاء
هل من الممكن رفع البرنامج نسخة 6.7 او الاحدث على نفس مواقع الرفع المستخدمه حاليا ؟؟؟


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (21 مارس 2013)

*رد: دورة Primavera P6 R8.2 Advanced للمهندس / أحمد الشافعي علي أكاديمية الدارين*

بارك الله فيك يأخي


----------



## صبرى صبرى (15 يوليو 2013)

*رد: دورة Primavera P6 R8.2 Advanced للمهندس / أحمد الشافعي علي أكاديمية الدارين*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 يوليو 2013)

أداء رائع جداً ... جزاك الله ألف خير .... مع تمنياتنا بدوام الصحه والعافيه ولا تحرمنا من إسهاماتك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (20 يوليو 2013)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## asfour11 (20 يوليو 2013)

نشكرك اخي علىالجهد الرائع و لكن اريد محاضرات البريمافيرا للمستوى العادي اذا امكن


----------



## hesham behairy (24 فبراير 2014)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من شارك وساهم فى هذا العمل ​


----------



## khalidelzairy (9 مارس 2014)

thanks


----------



## mohamedhasoun (10 أكتوبر 2014)

أسف علي التأخر في الرد وتفضل المطلوب كورس primavera للمهندس هاني أسماعيل
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzgEtoKz_TI&list=PLUmD5wQ2FYzlyFUD6bCdjq8rH-tfzfvvg


----------



## arch_hamada (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور مهندس احمد بارك الله فيك على المجهود​
​


----------



## shams alafag (6 مارس 2015)

ناااايس


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------

